# R33gtr rear window seal WANTED



## mckennar (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, looking for the rubber seal for rear window for my r33 gtr 
Thank you all


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Try RB.


----------



## mckennar (Aug 26, 2009)

DeanoGtr said:


> Try RB.


 Cheers deano


----------



## whyte21james (May 7, 2014)

mckennar said:


> Hi, looking for the rubber seal for rear window for my r33 gtr
> Thank you all


Hi Mate
ive got one think its the passenger side, what one do you need passenger or drivers?
cheers


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

NISSAN Rear Window Molding - BCNR33 2 Doors #663101774


Compatibility:- SKYLINE ECR33/ER33/ENR33/HR33 2 Doors (1995/01-)- SKYLINE GT-R BCNR33 2 Doors (1995/01-) Brand:NISSAN Manufacturer Part#:79780-24U00 Stock#:663101774 Box size: 111cm x 14cm x 4cm / 3kg




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nissan Rear Window Inner Weatherstrip - R33 BCNR33 #663101775


Compatibility:- SKYLINE ECR33/ER33/ENR33/HR33- SKYLINE GT-R BCNR33Brand:NissanManufacturer Part#:G2716-89902 → G2G16-89902Stock#:663101775




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## mckennar (Aug 26, 2009)

whyte21james said:


> Hi Mate
> ive got one think its the passenger side, what one do you need passenger or drivers?
> cheers


Its the rear window cheers mate


matty32 said:


> NISSAN Rear Window Molding - BCNR33 2 Doors #663101774
> 
> 
> Compatibility:- SKYLINE ECR33/ER33/ENR33/HR33 2 Doors (1995/01-)- SKYLINE GT-R BCNR33 2 Doors (1995/01-) Brand:NISSAN Manufacturer Part#:79780-24U00 Stock#:663101774 Box size: 111cm x 14cm x 4cm / 3kg
> ...


thanks matty, never knew bout that website, lots of goodies for my car, 😀 wheres my credit card🤣 thanks mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No probs, know the team there very well


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If yiu wish to view it , link below, ive a shout out at the start


----------

